# Myfitnesspal app



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone else use this? It tracks your calories, exercise, and hydration. I've entered family favorite recipes and it calculates the calories & nutrition information. It also has a barcode reader to input calories and nutrition instantly.

It has really helped me control my calories.

Oh, and it is free.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have used it. It is Nice. Helps Keep me accountable of all I eat


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

It's good for calorie counting but, don't believe the exercise calories burned, they tend to be way high.

Scott


----------



## SadieG (Jan 12, 2013)

I use myfitnesspal, and it did help track calories, you just have to be honest and add EVERYTHING that goes into your mouth. It does track the calories burned, and I agree the totals did seem a bit high. At least it gives you a close enough total to try to go by.

What I really like about it is the pedometer. I walk as much as possible when weather permits and it was great to track how far and how many steps I walked on my lunch hour at work. It made me push that much harder and that helped me lose more. I will be using it again as soon as the weather warms up here a bit.


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't use the app, but I use the website every day. I figure even if the numbers they use are a bit off, being accountable by having to type in everything you eat, and the progress report for weightloss, make it worth using. Especially since it's free.


----------



## Sunflowerhill (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't use that app, but I use "Lose It" and I love it. I use it on my phone daily and then come home and fill it out completely on line. It's a great app!


----------



## acraig (Apr 26, 2013)

I use the website every day, it really helps to keep track of how I'm doing. Started back up with my weight loss this Monday and this is helping a ton so far.


----------



## AllenSmith (Jan 13, 2014)

I also used it and no doubt that it shows good results. There are many fitness apps available and i think people should use these for fitness and many nutrition ideas.


----------



## AllenSmith (Jan 13, 2014)

AllenSmith said:


> I also used it and no doubt that it shows good results. There are many fitness apps available and i think people should use these for fitness and many nutrition ideas.


lake county boot camps


----------



## eidolon.farm (Mar 3, 2014)

I use the myfitnesspal website every day, and it's been reasonably good for keeping me accountable. The lifestyle change is key.

I use a separate calorie calculator, I don't trust theirs since I do yoga rather than cardio anything. I put in a hike I took and I felt like it was super overestimated, though, so that prompted the switch.


----------

